# Silver arowana colour



## CHRISSO (Aug 3, 2011)

Just wondering if the green sheen on my Silver Arowanas back is normal?

Most silver aros i see are usually very silver, mine is silver but with a nice looking green to it.

let me know


----------



## ninjaturtle (Apr 12, 2011)

yes it depends on the genetics of it. lighting plays a huge factor as well as age.

goodluck and dont overfeed

cheers


----------



## ninjaturtle (Apr 12, 2011)

by the way, you'll find all the info you need at www.arofanatics.com

a very comprehensive arowana specific forum with experienced keepers from south east asia

goodluck


----------



## CHRISSO (Aug 3, 2011)

thank you guys all very much, much appreciated!!


----------

